

Ask HN:  I'm building an API.  Suggestions? - dylanz

Double edged question:  1)  What is a good way to solicit advice for potential consumers of an API you might be building?  2)  What endpoints should I support?<p>I&#x27;m building an API for FollowUp.cc, a service that lets you forward emails out to email addresses like 2days@, march10th@, etc... and sends you the email back at that time.  At the moment, I&#x27;m adding the basics: creating reminders, finding all your reminders, finding old reminders, et al.  I&#x27;d like to eventually add new functionality as well, like the &quot;send this email later&quot; feature Boomerang supports.<p>We&#x27;re eventually going to have an API contest, but I first wanted to see if anybody out there has any suggestions on interesting features or endpoints to support.
======
mehdim
for help on APIS, go on API Craft Google Group or on APIscene.com

